# Omg



## spec peck (Dec 17, 2003)

I beat a 94z28 6spd (on a 1/8 mile track) what the heck i have intake and cat back ........im confused


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

what'd you run?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

spec peck said:


> I beat a 94z28 6spd (on a 1/8 mile track) what the heck i have intake and cat back ........im confused



94s are LT1s, not exactly power monsters like LS1s. However, I gotta wonder about this one...it is a low 14 second car.........


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

I ran against my friends 95 LT1 Trans Am 6spd, and I was with him to about 35-40. Not really an 1/8th mile though.

Probably a sucky driver...


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

spec peck said:


> I beat a 94z28 6spd (on a 1/8 mile track) what the heck i have intake and cat back ........im confused


We need more info.


----------



## spec peck (Dec 17, 2003)

well i would post my time but it wasnt really legal ....sorry i know no race post


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

So then it wasn't an 1/8 mile track, it was the street (don't worry, I'm not going to do that preaching BS)

I really don't know what to say, it shouldn't have happened. I guess it's always possible you had a good launch and he couldn't get any traction. Since the race was so short he didn't have a chance to catch back up, but that's just a guess.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> So then it wasn't an 1/8 mile track, it was the street (don't worry, I'm not going to do that preaching BS)
> 
> I really don't know what to say, it shouldn't have happened. I guess it's always possible you had a good launch and he couldn't get any traction. Since the race was so short he didn't have a chance to catch back up, but that's just a guess.


With the Spec, it's all about getting off the line.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

spec peck said:


> well i would post my time but it wasnt really legal ....sorry i know no race post



If its not legal, it gets locked. Sorry, but I have to follow the rules.

As a reminder to other forum members, street racing posts are not allowed. This thread is now locked.


----------

